# NetGain Warp 9 - Curtis 1231C @144V



## brainzel (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm planning another conversion (still at the beginning) and would be thankfull about your opinnions about this constellation:
NetGain Warp 9 - Curtis 1231C @144V

My first conversion (VW New Beetle) is driven by a
D&D ES-31B and a Curtis 1221C @ 120V
It works, but with 50mph "comfort speed" it is about 10mph too slow for german streets 

Now I want some more performance at the same weight ~1500kg / 3300lbs (VW Golf IV, in US you call it rabbit or Jetta I think).

What do you think?

Thanks, Michael


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

I think you will get a max of about 70 H.P. and max speed of about 80 - 85 mph, with fairly good acceleration to 60 mph (not "sporty", but ok). Performance would be much better with a Zilla 1k or Soliton1 controller and battery pack that can handle the higher currents these can use. With one of these I think you could have a max of over 120 H.P. These are just rough numbers. I didn't take the time to model your car exactly. I would search on evalbum and in the garage here for something close and contact the owner about performance. Others here have much more experience with this particular motor and would have a better feel for what performance you would get. Hopefully they will chime in.


----------



## Frank (Dec 6, 2008)

I agree - 1K controller and lithium cells...


----------

